# can you code 62323 with 72275? I am new to pain management -thanks!



## Jennifer17 (Feb 21, 2017)

Is it appropriate to code 62323 with 72275?

Thanks!


----------



## mhstrauss (Feb 21, 2017)

jennifers said:


> Is it appropriate to code 62323 with 72275?
> 
> Thanks!



72275 is included in 62323, per NCCI edits.


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 21, 2017)

Epidurography should only be reported when it is reasonable and medically necessary to perform a *diagnostic study. It should not be billed for the usual work of fluoroscopy and dye injection that is integral to the injection(s)


Also per parenthetical note

*[FONT=&quot](For injection procedure, see 62280, 62281, 62282, 62320, 62321, 62322, 62323, 62324, 62325, 62326, 62327, 64479, 64480, 64483, 64484)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot](Use 72275 only when an epidurogram is performed, images documented, and a formal radiologic report is issued)[/FONT]


----------



## Jennifer17 (Feb 22, 2017)

Thank you all - can you recommend any good resources on pain management for beginners?


----------



## jswindlein (Apr 27, 2018)

*62323*

When billing the 62323 you can also report the HCPCS codes for the diagnostic and/or therapeutic agent given, correct?  I know contrast is included but you can report the medications separately?


----------

